# Service und Support > Testforum >  Tabellensalat

## Fuchs55

*Referenzwert*
*Datum*
*Datum*



10.10.2014
05.11.2014

*Kreatinin*
0.67-1.17 mg/dl
1.23
1.11

*Erythrozyten*
4.5-5.9 T/l
4.81
4.58

*Leukozyten*
3.5-9.8 G/l
7.4
7.5

*Thrombozyten*
140-360 G/l
257
252

*Hämoglobin*
13.5-17.5 g/dl
14.5
14.2

*GOT*
<50 U/l
23
25

*GPT*
<50 U/l
17
18

*GGT*
<60 U/l
20
21

*PSA*

49.76
30.21

----------

